

Ask HN: Best uptime monitor? - evertonfuller

Looking around for uptime monitoring systems. What do you guys use? Thanks!
======
mariocesar
I made my own service with a free Google App Engine instance, using this
script as a base → <https://github.com/danawoodman/python-uptime-monitor>
mainly to use the SMS gateway api from my provider.

Simple enough, write the views and use the cron service from GAE, for myself
2secods it's more than efficient.

I will never hit any cost on GAE just monitoring 12 servers every 2 seconds.

You will get more capabilities, writing your own uptime script and personally
I will add: it's more fun :-)

------
antonioe
Uptrends has a pretty good service. Probes that run every 10 minutes.
<http://uptrends.com>

------
sc68cal
How many systems are you planning to monitor?

Are you looking for alerts? Performance graphs? Managed vs. In house?

~~~
evertonfuller
Just 1 server.

Email (and SMS) alerts and graphs yup.

~~~
sc68cal
Clicky: <http://www.pingdom.com>

~~~
evertonfuller
That's perfect, thank you!

